# Our Toby has cancer



## DSSCOOTER (Feb 13, 2012)

_I _am new to this forum. I hope that someone has some advice for us. Our 9 year old Golden was recently diagnosed with what they think is Heart hemangiosarcomas. I have been crying and sick for a week.. They only give him weeks to a few months. 

The crisis vet did remove the fluid from his heart sac and he is doing great. (It has been 12 days) The crisis vet feels 99.9% sure that it is heart cancer and suggests that we should go to a cardiologist to get an ultrasoud of his heart. They did ultrasound at the crisis center but apparantly they can not tell for sure if or what the cancer is. If it is heart cancer they suggest we remove the sac around the heart and then have chemo. We do not want him to suffer through all of that just so that we can have him for a few months. Please help me with this. Has anyone had successful surgery and chemo and has the dog suffered alot?









<LI class=smallfont>Edit 
Report


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances.
I would encourage you to have the heart ultrasound done, and to meet with an oncologist for advice. They will understand if you opt for no further treatment, and will help you come up with a plan to keep him as comfortable as possible for as long as possible.
I had a customer here at the pet hotel whose yellow lab lived 13 quality months after a diagnosis of cardiac hemangiosarcoma. They didn't treat it, and were told she had 4-6 weeks to live. Praying you have the same, or better, outcome.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I did not have the timing or options for my girl Lyndi when they found she had Heart hemangiosarcoma, so I can not help you with surgery or chemo advice. Hers was too far advanced. I too would suggest starting off with the ultra sound and getting a better picture and prognosis of your Toby's situation. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your Toby's diagnosis. One of our goldens died of hemangio.
Sending prayers your pup has quality time with you!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Sienna just had surgery 3 1/2 weeks ago for liver hemangiosarcoma.
The vet removed the tumor that was bleeding along with part of her liver.
Unfortunately, there were other spots.
Our vet didn't recommend chemo.
We are using yunnan baiyao twice a day.
She is happy and active and we are taking it one day at a time.
Feel free to contact me if you have questions.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Toby. Our Jake had heart hemangiosarcoma but we had no clue until it was too late. After his diagnosis we had 3 days with him. My only advice would be to get all the information you can, ask questions about how the treatment would help as far as prolonging his life and most importantly what are the side effects. Then you can make your best decision. Again, I am so so sorry for you and Toby. We ALL understand!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but wanted to say how sorry I am that your Toby had this diagnosis. Will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers that Toby has lots more time with you that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending you healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

I am soooo sorry to hear about your sweetheart, Toby. Our Tucker was diagnosed with an advanced stage of lymphoma in December and we only had him until January 16, a day I will never forget. We did some tests, listened to the oncologist's advice and opted not to do invasive treatment. Instead we played ball, took hikes, shared cheeseburgers and just loved him to the end. My heart breaks for you and I will keep you and Toby in my prayers!


----------



## DSSCOOTER (Feb 13, 2012)

I am still unsure how this site works, but through my tears i am trying to reply. thank you for all info and prayers. we are taking him on Friday to the Cardiologist. Oh my God thank you for Goldens, but how hard it is to bear losing them. Toby was our first and he is in my heart. Our Duece who is 6 will be so lost without him and I am already terrified of losing Duece


----------



## DSSCOOTER (Feb 13, 2012)

I am still unsure how this site works, but through my tears i am trying to reply. thank you for all info and prayers. we are taking him on Friday to the Cardiologist. Oh my God thank you for Goldens, but how hard it is to bear losing them. Toby was our first and he is in my heart. Our Duece who is 6 will be so lost without him and I am already terrified of losing Duece


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Try to be strong, think positive, do not let your heart sink, now you have to be there for them. Easy to say, hard to do I know. Sending my prayers.


----------



## DSSCOOTER (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks so much. I love him toooooo much


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this with Toby. I hope he is doing well. Stay with us on here, the people on here are extremely supportive and helpful. Sending hugs to you all and praying for everything to be good with Toby!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...13-dakota-will-cross-golden-bridge-today.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/108686-my-baby-has-bone-cancer.html


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking to see if there is any updates on your Toby ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dsscooter*

DSSCOOTER

Praying for your Toby. Did you go to the Cardiologist?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read your Toby received this diagnosis. I'm more familiar with splenetic hemangiosarcoma, having two dogs who were diagnosed with it and died from it. I hope you get more information at the cardiologist appointment. There are a couple of members whose dogs were diagnosed with cardiac HSA--Monarch's Joy just lost her dog to it and I'm sure she will be able to give you some advice. Her thread is named Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/102093-cardiac-hemangiosarcoma-what-expect.html

Here is a sticky on what to ask the vet: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

There are also some stickys in this cancer section that might be helpful. 

HUGS to you--I have an 8 year old Toby myself.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby! We just lost our Rosie to cardiac hemangiosarcoma in January - over 5 months after her diagnosis. We did treat and did chemotherapy. I can honestly say that her quality of life didn't suffer and she did fantastic with chemo. She was hiking, swimming, playing, and being her usual self until a week or two before she declined. We did not have the surgery to remove part of the sac around the heart. I recommend you get a consult with an oncologist and at least see what your options are. Ours was fantastic and would have done as much or as little as we wanted. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Hugs to you and your Toby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Toby doing?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sending support and hugs your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about Toby and sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Toby. My first angel, Bogart, had same thing at age 9. Chemo was not recommended by my vet due to the large size of his tumor (this was 16 years ago). 

My sister's golden had the same diagnosis last year (also age 9) and went through chemo (she did not opt for the surgery) and he did quite well with the treatment. He still played, ate and seemed happy. It gave them extra time with him which they were very grateful for. 

Sending prayers to you and Toby.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Toby. What a dear I am sure he is. I always wanted a Toby and hope that one day the right little guy will find me. Treasure your boy and know that good thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Toby, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Toby is doing well. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Has been awhile since your last post. Hope Toby is doing ok. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## companionmri (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, I am also new to this forum and basically came on to do some research as to what concerns people have with regard to a cancer diagnosis. I am not sure where you are located but please have a MRI done. It is the only diagnostic imaging test that can tell you if it is cancer, infection etc. I have been in this business for a long time, and this will help you make an informed decision. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Toby, sending best wishes and prayers.


----------

